# R10 freezing problems



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

For the past few months, my R10 will freeze up. It doesn't happen while I'm watching tv. I'll turn the tv off at night and the next morning I've have a frozen picture. Is this a sign that the receiver is on its last leg? I beleive it's 6-7 years old.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

iowaberg said:


> For the past few months, my R10 will freeze up. It doesn't happen while I'm watching tv. I'll turn the tv off at night and the next morning I've have a frozen picture. Is this a sign that the receiver is on its last leg? I beleive it's 6-7 years old.


Are you turning off(Standby) the R10 at night?.


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Are you turning off(Standby) the R10 at night?.


No. Simply turning the tv off.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It's probably your DVR's hard drive. But it could also be overheating. Is it in an enclosed cabinet?


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

It's in one of those taller TV cabinets with the doors wide open..nothing is near it. What's the average lifespan on a hard drive?


----------



## mmanzo (May 20, 2009)

Did you ever find a solution for this? My R10 and my Hughes SD-DVR40 both freeze though not at the same time. It has happened 3 times in the past 4 days. Losing all my shows....I do not have a multi-switch.....Signal strenth is good....Reset fixes but it will freeze again and when we do not know. Missing a lot of shows...DirecTv has no answer other than to charge me to come look or charge me for new equipment....

I will be moving in a about a month and do not want to get new equipment until then....

Any help appreciated...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the legacy receiver forum.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

mmanzo said:


> Did you ever find a solution for this? My R10 and my Hughes SD-DVR40 both freeze though not at the same time. It has happened 3 times in the past 4 days. Losing all my shows....I do not have a multi-switch.....Signal strenth is good....Reset fixes but it will freeze again and when we do not know. Missing a lot of shows...DirecTv has no answer other than to charge me to come look or charge me for new equipment....
> 
> I will be moving in a about a month and do not want to get new equipment until then....
> 
> Any help appreciated...


It's not unheard of to have two Tivos develop hard drive issues at the same time. But other likely causes of random freezes and resets include overheating and AC power issues. Are your Tivos powered using a UPS?


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

I've been having the same thing, and my R10 has been in the same location for years now, so I don't think it's overheating.

The only thing different is the software update from late last year.

However if it is the hard drive, are there any links to replacing one? And if so, what would be a recommended drive?


Thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Here are several resources for replacing Tivo drives, either with pre-imaged kits or do-it-yourself ....

Also check out these sources of information, much of which you'll find in the Tivo Upgrade Center forum:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=25

http://www.weaknees.com/index.html

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/

http://www.mfslive.org/

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm

http://www.9thtee.com/


----------

